
List of Free Programming Books - gs7
http://resrc.io/list/10/list-of-free-programming-books/
======
yeukhon
A month ago by the author himself.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6533997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6533997)

------
pdfcollect
Most of these books are not PDF, but if you own PDF books, here is something
you can try to organize/search them:
[https://register.blib.us](https://register.blib.us) (and access them from
anywhere)

------
KrishnaAnaril
Cool...:)

